# Random Foreign language words



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

So... I was doing my French homework when I ran across two words that I never heard before and the book doesn't even mention them.

Sopalin and trombones.

I tried everything to find what these words meant, but no luck.
Any French people out there, do you know what these mean?


Do any of you out there come across random words like that in your foreign language classes?


----------



## Samlambert (Apr 3, 2009)

A "trombone" can be 2 things.

http://www.jupiterinstrument.fr/jup...iter-france.images/trombones/JSL-740-L-HD.jpg

http://www.maunoury.net/images/trombones.gif

As for "Sopalin" I dont know what it is.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 3, 2009)

I think a trombone is a paperclip.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> A "trombone" can be 2 things.
> 
> http://www.jupiterinstrument.fr/jup...iter-france.images/trombones/JSL-740-L-HD.jpg
> 
> ...



See what I mean, there are random words out there popping out of homework. Who else experienced the same thing?

Anyway, I don't think it's trombone the instrument in my hw's context. The homework is about chores, what items are sold in what shop and stuff, so I guess... paperclips from your 2nd picture?

EDIT: Oops, didn't see Sa967St's post. My bad.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 3, 2009)

sopalin = paper towels?

I think it's a brand name but they're more generally referred to as that. I could be wrong.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 3, 2009)

You're right, it's a brand name used as a common name. At least here in France, since Sam doesn't seem to know it.


----------



## Carugo (Apr 3, 2009)

Just for the record, Sopalin comes from "*So*ciété du *pa*pier *li*nge" wich was the company who invented it in 1946.

"Société du papier linge" could be (badly) translated "linen paper company"


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ah, no wonder why I couldn't find anything about that.


----------

